# engine for my 94 nissan sentra XE



## bocaj87 (Mar 21, 2005)

hey dose anyone in here know if a SR 20 DE 2.0 engine from a NX 2000 will fit in my 1994 nissan sentra XE? 
also i nead to know how much it would cost to put a turbo onto that engine if the engine would fit that is! and how much it would cost for the turbo and how hard it would be to put it in!


----------



## nhladky (Mar 10, 2005)

bocaj87 said:


> hey dose anyone in here know if a SR 20 DE 2.0 engine from a NX 2000 will fit in my 1994 nissan sentra XE?
> also i nead to know how much it would cost to put a turbo onto that engine if the engine would fit that is! and how much it would cost for the turbo and how hard it would be to put it in!



This is a good question, yes the motor will fit, there are write ups on it. What I havn't been able to identify, is if the motor will match up correctly with your existing GA16DE Auto Tranny. I'd be interested in that info myself!


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

nhladky said:


> This is a good question, yes the motor will fit, there are write ups on it. What I havn't been able to identify, is if the motor will match up correctly with your existing GA16DE Auto Tranny. I'd be interested in that info myself!



No offense, but both of you need to do a LOT of research. 

The motor will fit, but not without some work. You are almost better off to buy an SE-R. Check the classifieds, there are always a few for sale. And a GA tranny (auto or standard) WILL NOT work with an SR20.


----------



## bocaj87 (Mar 21, 2005)

*my nissan is*



UpChuck said:


> No offense, but both of you need to do a LOT of research.
> 
> The motor will fit, but not without some work. You are almost better off to buy an SE-R. Check the classifieds, there are always a few for sale. And a GA tranny (auto or standard) WILL NOT work with an SR20.



My nissan is a 1994 XE with a 1.6 engin in it, but it has a very bad oil leak and has a exeloration hesitation so im looking on ebay for a new moter and i found a sr20 2.0 from a NX 2000 and im just ondering if it will fit raight in or not and line up with the engine mounts my nissan is a Standerd.


----------



## INX2C (May 31, 2003)

MAybe just fix the leak & tune it up a bit.

Where's the leak? passenger side or center dripping?

The two major leak points are at the front main seal (behind the lowermost pully) and the oil pressure sender a little higher up on the back (firewall side) of the block.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
If you really want an SR20DE for your car, you should do like Upchuck says & buy an SER. If you simply MUST keep your XE, then buy a JDM 2.0 w/ about 40 - 50,000 miles on it for $500.00 -- like from SOKO in Chicago. 
An NX2000 motor from ebay will have a trillion miles on it and have taken tons of abuse.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Once you have your SER (or XE w/ 2.0 swap), going turbo will cost you at least $2500. Almost certainly more by the time you get done adding all the stuff you'll need. A shortcut - if this is the direction you wana go - is to buy a JDM turbo engine (SR20DET). Check out JGY customs for that. Get yourself a nice W11 Avenir engine ($2500?). Lots of work, but you'll have almost everything you need with that engine already bolted on.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

I've got about $2800+ in my U13 DET swap. That was w/o having to pay for labor.


----------



## bocaj87 (Mar 21, 2005)

*oil leak!*



INX2C said:


> MAybe just fix the leak & tune it up a bit.
> 
> Where's the leak? passenger side or center dripping?
> 
> ...



well my oil leak is coming from the frount senter i replaced the oil pan gasket thinking it was that but it dident stop it! and the hesatation do you think the oil leak would have sompthing to do with that? i really want to put a 2.0 in it but if it will be a pain in the ass then i wont bother if i got one would i have to change the engine mounts? would it not just be simple and slide in then conect it raight up?


----------



## INX2C (May 31, 2003)

bocaj87 said:


> i really want to put a 2.0 in it but if it will be a pain in the ass then i wont bother if i got one would i have to change the engine mounts? would it not just be simple and slide in then conect it raight up?


Not so simple. Not generally a novice job. Because it is possible to find an SE-R out there in reasonably good shape, or even an SE-R or NX2000 shell (no motor), you have to really be attached to your XE to undertake this.
Some guys have done it 'cause they wanted a 4-door - yet with more power.
Whatever.
It comes down to a labor of love. 
If you realy love twisting bolts, researching issues & problems that come up - and they WILL come up - on this forum and on the web, and you just plain crave the learning experience....
Then, I say, dive in! :thumbup: Go for it.

But know this: It will cost a lot. Twice what you're thinking right now. You will go through emotional stages during your project. Project fatigue will set in. You will watch countless new car ads on TV and feel the pull of the dark side. The easy side. The "I just want a no-hassles ($300/ month) new (er) car".
Can you resist? can you keep your eye on the prize? It's tough to do that.
If you give in to evil and scrap the project halfway through, it will cost *TRIPLE*. That's 'cause you'll have to try & sell all your parts junk on Ebay and you'll get completely hosed. Imagine that squirrel that goes halfway across the road, coulda made it, but turns back & gets squished. (financially speaking of course). That'll be you. Even if it works out perfectly, you'll never "make money" on this project.

"That's not me!" you say. "I really want this!" So what are the positives?
You'll have the satisfaction of doing a really cool project yourself. You'll have something unique. Unobtainable by ordinary means. You will save money (over getting a new car) assuming you get a really good driveline in there.You'll have fun. The knowledge and mechanical confidence you gain from completing something like this is priceless and will pay you back dividends for the rest of your life - even if you never personally tackle another job like it again. You'll be almost impossible to cheat at a repair garage, for example.

Here's the biggie: Your cool factor will be astronomically beyond that of all the weenies whos mom & pop bought 'em a new cool, sporty car.
Particularly among the rest of us veteran bolt twisters & modders. You can't buy true respect. (except with a few busted bolts, bloody knuckles & hopeless, yet somehow solved moments).

So it's your move.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

bocaj87 said:


> hey dose anyone in here know if a SR 20 DE 2.0 engine from a NX 2000 will fit in my 1994 nissan sentra XE?


to summarize:
SR20 will drop right in. Transmissions are unique to each engine, so you must have SR20 trans. You'll also need engine bay wiring harness and ECU. Better get the factory service manual, too.

The Search button is your friend as long as you figure out the right questions to ask.


----------



## INX2C (May 31, 2003)

1.6 to 2.0 swap:

Engine mounts = different
Drive axles = different
crossmember = different
brakes/hubs = different
radiator = different
exhaust system = different
Fuel pump = different
Throttle cable = different
clutch cable = different
(and on and on...)

to summarize:
Not impossibly difficult, but an SR20DE _*DOES NOT*_ just "drop in" to a 1.6 car.

There are great posts, written by guys who have actually done this job, detailing the correct procedure.
Their advice should be golden.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

INX2C said:


> to summarize:
> Not impossibly difficult, but an SR20DE _*DOES NOT*_ just "drop in" to a 1.6 car.


Exactly.

One of the guys who helped me with my swap did a GA to SR swap in his 4 door XE. He liked the car, but told me many times that it was just not worth the hassle. But an SR20 powered 4 door B13 is pretty slick. And surprises a LOT of people.

Oh, and if you are still dead set on doing the swap, make sure you have a donor car. Its the only way to go. Much simpler than sourcing all of the little stuff individually.


----------

